
Hide Website SOURCE Code in View Source Using Stupid One Line Chinese Hack Code - provlem
http://freelancer.usercv.com/blog/28/hide-website-source-code-in-view-source-using-stupid-one-line-chinese-hack-code
======
pugworthy
In the day of application frameworks like Angular, is view source that much of
a thing? It's the developer tools and web console that will tell you far more.

~~~
provlem
True and that is why, It's Chinese Hack and not "Technology innovated" idea,
method or code :)

